# Happy New Year



## wolf825 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hiya... 
Just a note to wish a Happy New Year to everyone everywhere.. At this time I believe our friends down-under have jumped into 2004 already...and shortly everyone will join them as well. Hope everyones New Year is safe & fun, and a good year is ahead for everyone...


So what are everyones New Years resolutions?? 

Cheers!
-wolf


----------



## cruiser (Dec 31, 2003)

my new years resolution is toostop smokiing..... because i dont smoke, i have already accomplished it =)


----------



## The_Terg (Jan 1, 2004)

Hmm.

For lack of a more noble cause, I think my resolution is going to be to reformat the HD of this computer, reinstall windows, and actually keep it clean this time....


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 1, 2004)

Mmm..leave this country till its good and ready for me!!!!! Hahaha...dunno, mostly go aroud to getting a life technically speaking


----------



## zac850 (Jan 2, 2004)

The_Terg said:


> Hmm.
> 
> For lack of a more noble cause, I think my resolution is going to be to reformat the HD of this computer, reinstall windows, and actually keep it clean this time....



you sound like my friend, he reformants his HD every mounth...

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## The_Terg (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, its been running really badly recently. BSOD's when I open certian programs, getting unstable, slogged down with stuff overall, temporary internet files just arent working...

That and I can't play Call of Duty Multilayer! My life in incomplete!


----------

